# I wanted to intoduce our new baby girl Mia



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

I seldom post on this forum but read it everyday. I wanted to introduce our new baby girl Mia to the forum. Mia is a 3 1/2 yr old little girl and we have had her for one week. We adopted her from a lady who is on this forum, Janettandamber. Jeanette had been keeping Mia for her sister who is very ill with cancer and unable to care for Mia. With Jeanette having 4 dogs of her own she felt she could not provide Mia with the attention she seeks and deserves. I feel so blessed that they have intrusted us with their baby girl. We also have another fluff, Buddy who is 2 1/2 yrs old and he is beginning to warm up to Mia now. If my pictures don't post you can view them in my album. Sorry they are sideways. My sister took them with her phone and that's how they turned out. Please every pray for Ann, Jeanette's sister, that the Lord will bless her.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*she is so gorgeous  congrats!!!*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Diana, congrats on your beautiful girl. So glad that you adopted her and decided to join SM!:Welcome 2:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhh she is a beauty. I think I remember the post about the sister that was I'll and her sister was caring for her fluff. Ann is in my prayers. Congratulations on your precious baby Mia!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Aren't you blessed!:wub: She is gorgeous!:wub: Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

what a gorgeous little girl


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diana -- thank you so much for opening your heart and home to this precious little girl. Mia is gorgeous.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your kind remarks. I think I figured out how to turn that picture of her around. LOL. By the way how does one get the "newbie" off of their profile. I have been a member for a good while although like I said I don't post much. We just adore this little baby girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana - wow is she a stunner I remember Janette's post and it broke my heart knowing that her sister was that sick. I'm so glad that Mia found her way into your heart and arms. It might take a little time for Buddy and Mia to warm up to each other but I'm sure they'll end up being cuddle buddies. i'm praying for Ann. These things happen to such good people.
I think to get the Newbie :brownbag: off your profile you just have to post more. :chili::chili: Like lots more pictures of Buddy and Mia.Then the Newbie Name of Shame will vanish. :HistericalSmiley: Who knew I'd ever be a Guru??


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mia is precious! I'm glad Buddy is warming up to her.
Yes, the Newbie Name of Shame will go away when you post more than 50, I believe


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. Mia is a very special little girl.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How wonderful that Jeanette let you give pretty Mia a loving home. She looks adorable and happy!


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you Brit! She seems like she is really happy! We have only had her for a week so she is still adjusting.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It won't take her long. Since she's been in good homes she'll adjust well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, she is lovely and I am so glad she has a special home with you.

By the way, looks like you have just a couple of posts to go to get rid of the newbie moniker.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Carina! I am trying to get to that over 50 mark............LOL. Actually I hope to be more active on here. I love to read this forum but I guess I just really didn't feel like part of the "family" enough to make many comments.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Finally did it! No longer a "newbie"..............LOL. So someone explain now how you get a siggie picture to appear. I have uploaded one but it does not show up on posts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Diana!!! I'm so happy for you and beautiful Mia. Congratulations!!! I'll be keeping Janette's sister in my prayers.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for giving this little beauty a loving home!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so good that you found each other. I was thinking yesterday that if I ever had to find a home for MiMi it would be through this forum. I don't know anybody who I could trust, but members here (yay...you are a member not a newbie) would take my girl, spoil her, love her and give her the royal treatment she has a birthright to. It is so sad that Jeanette's sister is so sick, but it has to be a comfort to know that her baby is being loved and cared for. I know that would be my top priority.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mybudboy said:


> Finally did it! No longer a "newbie"..............LOL. So someone explain now how you get a siggie picture to appear. I have uploaded one but it does not show up on posts.


Yeah - you're past Newbieville So about posting a siggie pic. Go to User CP in the black ribbon above the threads. Then on the left side of the page go to edit signature. Click that and it will bring you to a posting page. I uploaded my siggie pictures to Photobucket and you copy the image code (the last code in the box) and paste it into the page. Then hit preview post to see how it looks. If it's too big then just go to "Resize" in Photobucket to make it smaller. Once it's right, hit submit reply. Some of us also post time tickers for the ages of our fluffs, like the one I downloaded from Pita Pata, in our siggies so you would just paste that in under the picture. Good luck and hope this is clear.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't think Diana enough for giving Mia a home. My sister Ann is very happy with her new home. Sadly Ann is not doing well, the chemo has been stopped. She is still fighting. It saddens me to see a happy person weighing 140 pounds down to 100 pounds and can hardly walk without oxygen and sitting down. If she goes today she will rest well knowing her baby is loved and cared for. Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and please continue because God can do all things. I met Diana, her husband and Buddy, they are the best people you could ever want to meet. I was crying when I handed Mia to her and Diana hugged me and I knew she was the right one. God Bless you all and keep praying. Hugs to all, Jeanette


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeanette ~ sending loving thoughts your way ~♥♥♥~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh she is a beauty :wub: congrats


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on Mia, she is adorable.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new baby!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new family member. She is a beauty. I am so glad Jeanette's sister knows her baby has a wonderful home.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new addition! She is such a cutie pie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> I can't think Diana enough for giving Mia a home. My sister Ann is very happy with her new home. Sadly Ann is not doing well, the chemo has been stopped. She is still fighting. It saddens me to see a happy person weighing 140 pounds down to 100 pounds and can hardly walk without oxygen and sitting down. If she goes today she will rest well knowing her baby is loved and cared for. Thanks to everyone for all the prayers and please continue because God can do all things. I met Diana, her husband and Buddy, they are the best people you could ever want to meet. I was crying when I handed Mia to her and Diana hugged me and I knew she was the right one. God Bless you all and keep praying. Hugs to all, Jeanette


:smcry: Jeanette, I'm so sorry reading this. I have your sister in my prayers. rayer: Cancer takes such a toll, as do the treatments. It's so hard to watch a loved one go through it. I am glad that Diana could give some comfort to Ann by taking Mia and I know she will be so loved and will keep Ann's memory alive. Hugs to you and your sister. :grouphug:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :smcry: Jeanette, I'm so sorry reading this. I have your sister in my prayers. rayer: Cancer takes such a toll, as do the treatments. It's so hard to watch a loved one go through it. I am glad that Diana could give some comfort to Ann by taking Mia and I know she will be so loved and will keep Ann's memory alive. Hugs to you and your sister. :grouphug:


Thank You!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeanette, I agree w/what Sue said so much. I think your sis knows what is best for her baby, and I pray she finds some peace in that. A couple of years ago I lost my oldest sister to brain cancer & it happened so quickly---my heart goes out to you. I am so happy that a fellow SMer has taken her & that we can watch her in days to come! 
Hugs to you and your precious family.


----------

